# R.I.P Cubing Word Association



## Gparker (May 10, 2009)

The famous 'Cubing Words Association' thread is gone. 

R.I.P. 12/06/08 - 5/10/09


----------



## RuNeSCaPeR133 (May 10, 2009)

............................................________
....................................,.-'"...................``~.,
.............................,.-"..................................."-.,
.........................,/...............................................":,
.....................,?......................................................\,
.................../...........................................................,}
................./......................................................,:`^`..}
.............../...................................................,:"........./
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../
............./__.(....."~-,_..............................,:`........../
.........../(_...."~,_........"~,_....................,:`........_/
..........{.._$;_......"=,_......."-,_.......,.-~-,},.~";/....}
...........((.....*~_......."=-._......";,,./`..../"............../
...,,,___.\`~,......"~.,....................`.....}............../
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-"
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`


----------



## spdcbr (May 10, 2009)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7748
No it isn't.


----------



## Gparker (May 10, 2009)

Well, its closed


----------



## Vulosity (May 10, 2009)

The thread was a big waste of time and full of spam. The point of the thread was to associate words with cubes, but then it went to stinky poop...


----------



## nitrocan (May 10, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> The thread was a big waste of time and full of spam. The point of the thread was to associate words with cubes, but then it went to stinky poop...



As expected.


----------



## holypasta (May 10, 2009)

RuNeSCaPeR133 said:


> ............................................________
> ....................................,.-'"...................``~.,
> .............................,.-"..................................."-.,
> .........................,/...............................................":,
> ...



really? again?

why?


----------



## shelley (May 10, 2009)

He's applying for the job of Speedsolving's resident facepalmer and declarer of "PWNED!"


----------



## Fobo911 (May 10, 2009)

As the most frequent poster of the most viewed and posted forum in the history of the Off-Topic Discussion, I am saddened.

1,642 replies and 22,246 views... Perhaps those numbers will never be surmounted in this area of the forums.

But I am glad I was able to supply 333 of those posts... It's a nice number to end at.

Now what am I going to do? NOOOOOOOOO! 









































I love you, Derrick Eide.


----------



## James Kobel (May 10, 2009)

I still love you Fobo911!


----------



## DavidWoner (May 10, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> The thread was a big waste of time and full of spam. The point of the thread was to associate words with cubes, but then it went to stinky poop...



Victory! It was a stupid thread to start with anyway, Let's Play at least let you learn a little bit about the other people on this forum.


----------



## Ellis (May 10, 2009)

I must thank David Woner for his endless efforts. So thank you David, you and your stinky poop have prevailed.


----------



## Kian (May 10, 2009)

Good riddance.


----------



## soccerking813 (May 10, 2009)

Kian said:


> Good riddance.



Seconded.

It is too bad it had to succumb to the spam posted there.


----------



## Odin (May 10, 2009)

That thread has been dead to me for a long time.


----------



## qqwref (May 10, 2009)

May I be yet another person to say "thank you David!".



Fobo911 said:


> ...I was able to supply 333 of those posts...



This makes me really, really, really happy that posts in Off-Topic don't count towards your post total. Holy ****, man. You really don't think that's a bit excessive?


----------



## Siraj A. (May 10, 2009)

This thread is pointless, as well.


----------



## soccerking813 (May 10, 2009)

qqwref said:


> May I be yet another person to say "thank you David!".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess that is why it is called off topic....


----------



## JLarsen (May 10, 2009)

Why the hell do people care about post counts? I know this has been asked before but could someone who cares explain it to me? I mean what the hell?


----------



## Gparker (May 10, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Why the hell do people care about post counts? I know this has been asked before but could someone who cares explain it to me? I mean what the hell?



i know right, look at me, over 7 posts a day on average. byu has like an 11 post per day and havs over 1,600 posts. i dont think it matters as long as you dont spam.

and everyone else, you say it was pointless, yes it was. but look at other threads like '3 word story game' and 'story threads 1-4'. plus other threads like, 'hey im going to go eat, i hope i wont miss anything'. 

i think everyone spams sometimes


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 10, 2009)

well, byu does spam. But so do 90% of our members, i.e.-"Stinky Poop"
even this post is technically spam, since this post does not have to deal with "R.I.P. Cubing Word Association" directly.

But seriously, byu just gets mad post count because of the accomplishment threads. He comments on EVERY SINGLE THING. Honestly, I do think that post count matters.

Not the post count it self, but instead what creates the post count.
For example, I hate going into threads, such as "F2L algs?" and finding various posts such as "Stinky Poop". I'd really appreciate it if everyone only went off-topic in the, you guessed it, off-topic subforum. When I see titles such as "F2L algs," I, surprisingly enough, actually expect to find some discussion on various F2L alg sites, and whether it's appropiate to use them, and definitely don't expect completely pointless posts such as "You're a total n00b, fool; use google!!".

What bothers me more than off-topic-ness is the amount of double-posters, but I've typed enough for my message to get across already, and I really don't feel like typing anymore.


----------



## Gparker (May 11, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> well, byu does spam. But so do 90% of our members, i.e.-"Stinky Poop"
> even this post is technically spam, since this post does not have to deal with "R.I.P. Cubing Word Association" directly.
> 
> But seriously, byu just gets mad post count because of the accomplishment threads. He comments on EVERY SINGLE THING. Honestly, I do think that post count matters.
> ...




well yes, byu does congragulate everyone and comment on every little thing. but most of the time he helps. i also think that if you dont have anything to help ansewer the question the person askes, you shouldednt post anything at all. ive seen things like under a blindfold help thread, people say they wish they could do it blindfolded. and too many people tell the user to go use the search function and not helping at all.

but really, the cubing word thread was to post the word you thought of after the previous, so some people may have just went to the bathroom


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (May 11, 2009)

Gparker said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > Why the hell do people care about post counts? I know this has been asked before but could someone who cares explain it to me? I mean what the hell?
> ...



The 3 word story game was NOT spam. I merely created that so that we could build an extensively long and entertaining story to post in when your bored. All posts contributed to the story and weren't used for no reason

Though the story threads became spam wirh 4 different threads.

Cubing word association worked until people forgot the purpose.

I don't think any of these threads (except maybe the multiple story threads) were created to spam, it just turned out that way by people that posted on it.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 11, 2009)

I would first like to clarify my reasons for the repeated posting of "Stinky Poop."

I wanted that thread closed.

Period.

It was pointless, annoying spam and there was literally NO reason for it to exist. I could've talked Dan into closing it outright, but instead I decided to push it in the direction it would eventually go. I believed that given a nudge in the right direction I could eventually degrade it to a level where it would have to be closed.



Gparker said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > Why the hell do people care about post counts? I know this has been asked before but could someone who cares explain it to me? I mean what the hell?
> ...



byu has posted way more than 11 times a day over the past month. If you look here you can see that his 300 most recent posts only date back to May 2nd, which is ~33 posts per day.

And yes, the story threads are pointless spam as well, but to a lesser degree since there is actually some minimal(and I stress minimal) amount of enjoyment to be gained from reading them. But Cubing Word Association had zero redeeming qualities.



aznmortalx said:


> Cubing word association worked until people forgot the purpose.



You mean the third post?



OP said:


> Just like normal *but with cubing related things*, etc.





3rd post said:


> My word word: Kitty



yeah...


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (May 11, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> I would first like to clarify my reasons for the repeated posting of "Stinky Poop."
> 
> I wanted that thread closed.
> 
> ...



lol I guess it was wobbling from the start but it never got terrible until the end..


----------



## rahulkadukar (May 11, 2009)

Fobo911 said:


> As the most frequent poster of the most viewed and posted forum in the history of the Off-Topic Discussion, I am saddened.
> 
> 1,642 replies and 22,246 views... Perhaps those numbers will never be surmounted in this area of the forums.
> 
> ...



Dude I could only count 125 posts


----------



## Sa967St (May 11, 2009)

aznmortalx said:


> The 3 word story game was NOT spam. I merely created that so that we could build an extensively long and entertaining story to post in when your bored. All posts contributed to the story and weren't used for no reason


 I didn't think it was spam either, I really liked that thread  
I lol'd a lot reading through all of it. 'Twas entertaining until some of you guys ruined the story...


----------



## shoot1510 (May 12, 2009)

Everybody! Did you know that "there is never a competition in a continent of Australia". And "is there a Australia cuber?"
I just figure this out myself.


----------



## Vulosity (May 12, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> Everybody! Did you know that "there is never a competition in a continent of Australia". And "is there a Australia cuber?"
> I just figure this out myself.



???

There's:
leviticus
fazrulz
rubixcubematt


----------



## shoot1510 (May 12, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> shoot1510 said:
> 
> 
> > Everybody! Did you know that "there is never a competition in a continent of Australia". And "is there a Australia cuber?"
> ...



oh. lol! Well that only 3 cubers duh. I think their more Australia cubers.


----------



## Ellis (May 12, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> Vulosity said:
> 
> 
> > shoot1510 said:
> ...



What does this have to do with anything?

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6572


----------



## shoot1510 (May 12, 2009)

Ellis said:


> shoot1510 said:
> 
> 
> > Vulosity said:
> ...


Finally you show me the competition.
Sorry. I just check the WCA on Australia.


----------



## Fobo911 (May 12, 2009)

rahulkadukar said:


> Fobo911 said:
> 
> 
> > As the most frequent poster of the most viewed and posted forum in the history of the Off-Topic Discussion, I am saddened.
> ...



Yeah, I've made each of my 125 posts in 125 different forum topics. I made 333 posts in the exact same forum topic (the Cubing Word Association thread), so the extra 332 posts I made do not count towards my total post count.

I believe that's right. Correct me if I'm wrong.

*EDIT:* Just found out. Posts in off-topic forums don't count at all.

Also:







... Enough talking from me. My "spam" days in that forum are over.


----------



## Johannes91 (May 12, 2009)

Fobo911 said:


> I made 333 posts in the exact same forum topic (the Cubing Word Association thread), so the extra 332 posts I made do not count towards my total post count.
> 
> I believe that's right. Correct me if I'm wrong.


Why believe that guess instead of finding the real reason? Searching for "post count" and restricting results to the help forum, the first topic found is this.


----------



## Ellis (May 12, 2009)

Fobo911 said:


> I made 333 posts in the exact same forum topic (the Cubing Word Association thread), so the extra 332 posts I made do not count towards my total post count.



I think it would be 333, why 332?


----------



## RuNeSCaPeR133 (May 12, 2009)

PWNED!!...


----------



## DavidWoner (May 12, 2009)

Fobo911 said:


> 1,642 replies and 22,246 views... Perhaps those numbers will never be surmounted in this area of the forums.



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=318&highlight=lets+play

kthnxbai

Also, the fact that you intentionally turned that post in to spam reflects very poorly upon yourself.


----------



## Gparker (May 12, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> Fobo911 said:
> 
> 
> > 1,642 replies and 22,246 views... Perhaps those numbers will never be surmounted in this area of the forums.
> ...



why was that thread closed? it seemed really cool.


----------



## jcuber (May 12, 2009)

It was cool, until the stinky poop. If only OT threads didn't show up on the home page. I believe this has been suggested before, but never acted upon. Then spam in OT wouldn't matter, would it?


----------



## qqwref (May 13, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Why the hell do people care about post counts? I know this has been asked before but could someone who cares explain it to me? I mean what the hell?



OK, I'll explain it. It's like this: if you have a higher post count, it makes you look like you know what you talk about. Newcomers listen to people with high post counts because it looks like they've spent enough time in the community to really understand cubing. There's no other way to tell when someone is knowledgeable, unless you've been around the community for long enough to know everyone.

The thing is, the idea about post counts representing expertise is NOT true. I know of quite a few people with over 500 or even over 1000 posts who are nowhere near experts - they are not fast at any event, don't understand cubing theory beyond the level of being able to blindsolve a 3x3, or type as if they learned English by reading 4chan. Hell, even shoot1510 has over 200 posts. There is definitely something to be said for socializing, but if a large number of posts on speedsolving have terrible grammar and are by people who don't really know enough to give decent advice [my typical example is jcuber, who often says random brands of cube are bad, and sounds authoritative about it, even though he has no clue what he is talking about and usually disparages brands that many people have gotten awesome times with] - well, I think it makes the community look bad.

Long story short, I don't like when people get high post counts just through spamming/socializing, because then it looks like they know what they're talking about, and quite often they really don't. If I was a newcomer here, I'd assume that the most knowledgeable, intelligent people here would be those with the most posts - and while it's definitely true that a lot of people in the most posts list are very experienced, there are also people up there who really can't tell their butt from a B', and I think this hurts the community. Fortunately this is nowhere near as bad as it would be if off-topic posts counted!


----------



## Gparker (May 13, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > Why the hell do people care about post counts? I know this has been asked before but could someone who cares explain it to me? I mean what the hell?
> ...




Does this apply to me? Be honest, i dont care what you say. I just want to be told if im spamming or not. I think ive helped alot of people out but thats just me. In my opinion, i dont think byu has a high post count because he spams/socialized, he actually helps people.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 13, 2009)

Gparker said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> ...



Yes, and I beg to differ about that last point.


----------



## Dene (May 13, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Gparker said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



Yes I beg to agree with Ethan Rosen.


----------



## Gparker (May 13, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Gparker said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...




Thank you, i know you dont like me but at leasst ou were honest .

Really?(about the beg to differ part.)


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 13, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Yes, and I beg to differ about that last point.


Yeah. Let's all talk trash about the 12-yr old when he's on vacation 
ha
I know that this has been debated before, but I REALLY believe that we should have some sort of "point system," where good posts and recommending new users helps your points, while spamming/making pointless posts lowers it.
I really think that we should take this into consideration :/

Edit:Yes, GParker, really.
Yes, he gives good advice for BLD, but as for hardware, that's another story altogether...


----------



## Gparker (May 13, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, and I beg to differ about that last point.
> ...



About the point system, you mean like a poll, kinda?


And yea, the hardware is kind of odd. But overall hes not bad.

@ Dene, thank you for being honest


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 13, 2009)

GParker, while not all of your posts are perfect in any way, I commend you for not spamming in non-off-topic threads.


----------



## Gparker (May 13, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> GParker, while not all of your posts are perfect in any way, I commend you for not spamming in non-off-topic threads.



Thanks, i really just found them pointless so i just ignored them. That might seem hypicritocal since i made this thread, but it was fun to read. I'm really trying not to post on the forums anymore. im almost under 7 posts a day and i used to be 9. I realize that i did spam the forums, but some with some kind of help. Maybe if i just learn to stay away or something


----------



## JTW2007 (May 14, 2009)

What to say...

It had it coming.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (May 21, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> Vulosity said:
> 
> 
> > The thread was a big waste of time and full of spam. The point of the thread was to associate words with cubes, but then it went to stinky poop...
> ...



actually it was a perfectly fine topic to start out with, and it just shows your input of "stinky poop" was a REALLY mature way to deal with it


----------

